# Lump on/in Neck??



## morgan73 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys, I was wondering if someone can help me figure out what's going on with my horse.

He's a 14 year old paint horse gelding, named Johnny. About a month ago i noticed a small lump on his neck where the neck and jaw meet up. It was pretty small so i didn't think anything of it. But now, it's about the size of a child's fist and it's firm! I dont know what it is! I've read around and i think it's a piece of grain or food stuck in a gland...(totally blanking on the name of it...) It's on the right side, thankfully, so i know it's not Choke. 

He does let me touch/poke the lump and doesnt seem like he's in pain whatsoever. He's still eating and drinking normally, and my mom said we wont call the vet until he start showing signs of discomfort or pain. The only thing that seems 'off' is that when he yawns, he doesnt open his mouth all the way like normal. 
I got him a salt lick too, just to keep him drinking water. 

He's on free feed, eating alfalfa/hay mix, and about once a week he gets turned out to a bigger pasture to eat the fresh grass. 

Can someone help me with what this lump might be??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It sounds an awful lot like strangles to me. Has he been exposed to any strange horses in the last few weeks?

If it is as big as a kid's fist, I would certainly have a vet look at it. That way, they can say for sure what it is and, if it is strangles, get the proper treatment going.


----------



## morgan73 (Aug 23, 2010)

smrobs said:


> It sounds an awful lot like strangles to me. Has he been exposed to any strange horses in the last few weeks?
> 
> If it is as big as a kid's fist, I would certainly have a vet look at it. That way, they can say for sure what it is and, if it is strangles, get the proper treatment going.


No, he hasn't been around any other horses for over a year, I believe. He live at my house, and is the only horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would still have it looked at. If it has continued to grow in size over the last month, then he is not getting better. It would be better to take care of it now rather than later when it might be a very serious problem.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

if it were strangles they usually loose there appetite and hang there haed low.
Could be a swollen lymph node or a cyst that needs drained. If it is an infection it could be serious and spread to the bone and cause death.


----------



## monarchsjoy (Jul 28, 2010)

A lump that is growing is serious. Worst case scenario - cancer. I'd try to convince your mom to get a vet out soon.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

My in laws arabian mare has a firm lump on her throat area. Was small now about the size of a baseball. She has had this for two years. It shrinks then gets big again. IMHO, I think she should have the vet take a biopsy to rule out cancer. The vet saw it last year and he thinks its just a cyst. That's without a true exam tho. Its better to be safe than sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Fall is almost here. Why not convince your mom to schedule your fall shots and have this looked at all in one vet trip?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

You know, any situation I feel needs to be addressed is poopood. Has been that way for years. If it aint broke it doesnt need to be fixed. It is not that way with me tho. My mare drops 5lbs and I get on it like flies on $#*! So I have learned to pretty much stay out of it. Its hard for me but I am stuck. One of her horses needs a good 300lbs put on her. The vet was out last year and floated her teeth and gave some recommendations which are sort of being followed. We are going into winter soon and I asked her if she thought this mare would winter well (NOT) and she just told me, "well she did last year". She isnt going to make it. I feel bad but what do I do? I have my own horses to take care of. Sounds selfish and cruel but I only have enough money for mine.


----------

